# Wiscube 2015



## nalralz (Sep 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LENa2Jt-cIA

I worked hard on this so checking this out and giving it a like would be awesome!


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 7, 2015)

Great video! Fun to watch


----------



## nalralz (Sep 7, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Great video! Fun to watch



Thanks! Sorry I had no footage of you. I tried!


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 7, 2015)

nalralz said:


> Thanks! Sorry I had no footage of you. I tried!



One of the feet solves was me


----------



## JamesDanko (Sep 7, 2015)

Yay! Lots of me at the beginning!


----------



## nalralz (Sep 8, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> One of the feet solves was me



How do you know?


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 8, 2015)

nalralz said:


> How do you know?



Because of the way the pants legs were rolled up. Also I was the judge for a few of the solves too


----------



## nalralz (Sep 9, 2015)

I get it now. Good job on 3x3 btw!


----------

